# ISO Sweet Potato Bread Recipe



## cats (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi - Yesterday, my husband harvested about 150 lbs. of lovely sweet potatoes and I have just become aware of "sweet potato bread". I was thinking that this would be a great way to use some lbs. of these potatoes, however, I have looked through nine of my favorite cookbooks and could find no recipe for this item - even Fannie Farmer failed me. Several of the cookbooks describe making sweet potato pie, but I am interested in the bread, something on the order of zucchini bread I suspect. I made many many loaves of zucchini bread throughout the Summer months, when we were swimming in zucchini, and we like it, as it tastes and freezes great, and I suspect that sweet potato bread would also be a good freezer item.  I'm sure some of you great chefs out there have a recipe for sweet potato bread, perhaps passed down from the family, that you would be willing to share. Your help would be so very much appreciated by us. Many thanks.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't have a family recipe, but here's a great site with lots of ideas for those 150 lbs -yikes! of sweet taters.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/sweetpotatobreads/

Try roasting them first for pie, instead of boiling them; great flavor, and not as 'mooshy'!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2005)

or just roast 'em and eat as you would a roasted Idaho potato. 

probably very good in a muffin recipe as well.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 26, 2005)

What a wondeful harvest, they are such a fantastic vegetable. And so versitile. I know it's not a cake, but here is a recipe I made up a while ago for muffins that have sweet spuds in them 

*Sweet Potato Spiced Date Muffins* 

  No this isn’t a recipe for getting a hot date, sorry…instead it is a really unique combination of two ingredients not commonly found in muffins. Serve it to your friends and family and ask them to guess what’s in them, I doubt they’ll suspect it’s sweet potatoes which give them their depth of flavour and moistness.



½ cup dried, preservative free dates, cute into tiny pieces (an oiled knife makes this task easier, or use kitchen sheers) 
 1 cup of golden brown sugar 

 ¼ cup of dark brown sugar 

 ½ cup oil 

 3 whole eggs or about ½ cup plus 1 tbsp egg whites 

 2 cups of cooked, peeled, mashed sweet potatoes 

 2 2/3  cups all purpose flour (organic and/or unbleached if possible) 

 ½ tsp salt (optional) 

 2 tsp baking powder 

 2 tsp baking soda 

 1 tsp ginger (can be omitted) 

 1 ½ tsp cinnamon (can be omitted) 

 1 ½ tsp vanilla extract 


*Directions* 

Preheat your oven to 350°F (180°C). In a large bowel, either by hand or with an electric mixer combine both sugars and the oil; blend until well incorporated. Stir in the sweet potatoes and eggs (or egg whites) and continue mixing until the batter is smooth (a few potato lumps are okay). 


 Add in all other ingredients, except the dates; combine well. Finally, add in the dates, and stir just enough to incorporate evenly throughout the batter. 


 Line muffin tins with paper wrappers or lightly grease to prevent sticking. Fill each muffin cup about 2/3 full of batter and bake for 16-20 minutes, or until slightly golden and firm, and a toothpick inserted comes out clean of any uncooked batter.

 Once baked, transfer to a cooling rack or eat right away. If you like these muffins can be frosted with a simple cream cheese or icing sugar frosting, or served on their own with butter. They can be stored in an airtight container for 4 days or frozen for up to six weeks. 

 Yields approximately 16 muffins

_*Enjoy! *_​  ​


----------



## cats (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey - I thought I would provide an update on my sweet potato bread dilemma. I went to a site recommended by my daughter-in-law, called All Recipes.com, and did a search for sweet potato bread. Several were offered and I made the one called Southern Sweet Potato Bread w/pecans, rated five stars. It came out just great! Thanks for all your input.


----------

